# Looking for info - Volesus - 1941 skipper Waters



## zzxdr6 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi I'm new to the forum and looking for any info about my Grandfather - Skipper B.W.Waters (Bertie). He was shot whilst skipper of the Volesus in September 1941, in April that year he established a record for a single trip £14,335. He was supposed to be the first skipper to take a typewriter to sea and apparently submitted many written reports. I have no idea of other ships he may have sailed on, or where the reports could be (if they have survived). 
Any info would be most welcome as I'm now trying to start my family tree. 

Many Thanks
Dave


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Dave,
Can't help with what you are asking for, but I do have a rather grainy but reasonable photo of the VOLESUS, GY 851. If you send me a Private Message through this site I will email it to you.
Steve

www.trawlerart.com


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Dave
You may well have the references from the Times since you know about the record catch, but just in case, here are the mentions.

Sep 30, 1931
VOLESUS - Reykjavik, Sep 29 - British steam trawler Volesus (before reported) towed off. Vessel proceeding on voyage.

Sep 07, 1936
ANNA - Great Yarmouth, Sep 5 - Grimsby trawler Volesus arrived this afternoon, having picked up crew of seven of motor-vessel Anna, of Groningen, at midday. 

Anna left at 8 o'clock last night bound Cantley for Groningen, cargo lime s***. Master reports owing to moisture cargo rolled with vessel, causing heavy list. Left vessel 11.30 last night with seas breaking over hatches; these finally stove in, and vessel sank at midnight approximately 15 miles east by north of Corton light vessel, in about 25 fathoms.

Apr 25, 1941
TRAWLER'S CATCH SOLD FOR £14,355
The Grimsby trawler Volesus has established a world record by landing a catch of fish which was sold for £14,355.

Despite the mention of "previously reported" in the first reference, I cannot find an earlier mention of Volesus in the Times.

What on earth is lime s*** and what was it used for?

Hilary


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

It may be completely unconnected but there is a Skipper Albert Waters of the RNR who was awarded the Distinguished Service Cross in 1916. This is mentioned in the Times but is from the London Gazette. Waters is referenced as 512 W.S.A. but I don't know what that means (could it be the branch of the RNR he belonged to or his flotilla, or similar?)

This appeared in the Times on Jan 15, 1916. According to the Times of 
Oct 9, 1916, Skipper Waters received his medal (along with loads of other awardees) from the King at Buckingham Palace on Oct 7, 1916.

I have no idea if this is relevant. You mentioned Skipper B Waters, but I thought Bertie could be a diminutive of Albert.

Hilary



Hilary


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
I can find no reference to VOLESUS being attacked by Axis forces in 1941.
If your G/dad was shot whilst at sea it should be recorded in the vessels logbook. The1941 logbbooks for VOLESUS official number 134772, are in the British national archive.

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...7270&CATLN=6&Highlight=,134772&accessmethod=0

You do not say if the shot killed him. If it did, it should be recorded. 

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...tails.asp?CATID=374763&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5
and here
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...SEA,DEATHS,AT,SEA&accessmethod=0&Summary=True

If you need help to obtain these do***ents just make another post.

Roger


----------



## zzxdr6 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Hilary,

Thanks for the info. I think Albert Waters may well be my great grandfather, I have just found mention of a skipper A Waters sailing out of Grimsby, this is unlikely to be grandfather who must have been born in 1903 - he died in 1941 aged 38. Once I get hold a copy of my grandfathers birth certificate I will be able to confirm. Once Again many thanks
Dave


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

Hallo ZZXDR6
Your Grand Father B W Waters was commonly known as Ginger Waters.
He did sail for the Crampin Company pr WW 2
Trawlers he took out for Crampins:Juliana Paynter Hammond and Hendren are some that i have been informed he was skipper on.
Icelandic born skipper Paul Adelsteisson took the Volesus after skipper Waters and had her through WW2 and fished mostly around Iceland.


----------



## zzxdr6 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, that is a fantastic amount of information. May I ask where you aquired it? you can PM or e-mail me if you prefer.
Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

zzdr6
I have posted photo's of the Juliana and Hammond in the Gallery and just uploaded one of the Paynter.
Steve


----------



## zzxdr6 (Nov 20, 2007)

*you are just too good*

Hi Steve,

You are just too efficient.
Next time I visit the wonderful GY - I will see what photo's I can dig up and share (Don't expect too much)

Many Thanks
Dave


----------

